# Any clue? South Texas weed



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Any clue what the tall stuff is? It's all over our greenbelt and transcends preemetgent.


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Found it on google lens. This is Johnson Grass. Now I need to figure out how to keep it away...


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Google says Pendulum or Celsius


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

DocTodd said:


> Google says Pendulum or Celsius


I tried vinegar / epsom salt/ dawn. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Celsius will smoke it post-emergent, but I've had good luck with prodiamine pre-emergent.

ps- don't be surprised if it looks dead tomorrow, only to be growing again shortly.


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Spammage said:


> Celsius will smoke it post-emergent, but I've had good luck with prodiamine pre-emergent.
> 
> ps- don't be surprised if it looks dead tomorrow, only to be growing again shortly.


Good to know. TPWL has this classified as an invasive species. I have some glycol I may bust out if this doesn't take care of it. I need to buy some prodiamine ASAP.


----------

